# Vitamins and Supplements for beautiful skin!



## DoeEyedGirl (Oct 23, 2005)

Does anyone have their favorite internal cures...B vitamins, fatty acids, etc. that they use? I think beauty starts from the inside out and many supplements that help with skin, hair and nails also have other positive effects on the body. 

I like Arbonne's Clear Advantage (I use it to prevent those monthly hormonal eruptions). I also like Arbonne's RE9 REsist Essential Fatty Acid supplement. I try to avoid too much caffeine becuase it dehydrates me. What do you think?


----------



## user4 (Oct 23, 2005)

Vitamin E is also supposed to help with glowing skin and shiny hair... so I hear!


----------



## kcrae (Oct 23, 2005)

fatty acids are great for acne prone people - take 5-6 1000 mg capsule of Fish oil a day.  It does many, many other things for you as well.  Helps prevent cardiovascular disease, metabolism, depression, ADD..........

also, zinc supplements 20-30 g for acne prone people.

Limiting refined/processed foods especially wheat, breads, pasta, sugar


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 23, 2005)

Does fish oil give you bad breath in the long run? Yes, I know the capsules are sealed and everything, just wondering if it had any odd effect like when you take those strong vitamins and your pee is like bright yellow-green? Ew, sorry to be gross....I have tried taking vitamins daily because I KNOW how important it is, but they always make me nauseous, even if I take them with a meal....Any ideas?


----------



## kcrae (Oct 23, 2005)

I would try taking the fish oil 2 times a day -  3 mid morning and  3 mid afternoon or w/ a snack (or at dinner) - that should help with the "burping up" I use the "NOW" brand fish oil capsules, but look for the bottle that says 
"odor controlled-enteric coated"  and you most likely won't get that effect.   Also, most vitamins are just expensive pee.  I suggest getting 
"Greens Plus (or Greens +)"  You can purchase this at walgreens or google the phase. Make sure you get the capsule form as the powder is gross.   It is better than a vitamin as it has numerous vitamins and minerals in addition to other herbs/supplements from actual food sources such as wheat grass, spirulina (which has 100 times the calcium of milk), chlorella (a natural detoxifier)actual fruits and veggies, etc.  I know this is a vague explanation but I would have to type a novel to explain what each ingredient is for and why it's better than a vitamin..................I work in fitness/sports conditioning and these are the two supplements I recommend to everyone, and both are from natural sources.


----------



## kcrae (Oct 23, 2005)

BTW- the yellow pee is from B vitamins.....................


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_I have tried taking vitamins daily because I KNOW how important it is, but they always make me nauseous, even if I take them with a meal....Any ideas?_

 
I have the same problem, rather than take vit B in solid form, the effervescent tablet in water seems to cause less stomach discomfort. It's also best taken after a meal, rather than during.


----------

